# TAMU Insect Collection - open house - Jan 12



## yen_saw (Jan 3, 2008)

A friend of mine inviting me (for the third straight year) to visit the annual insect collection display in Texas A&amp;M university. As there are a few Texan here in the forum might wanna give it a try. I will be there again, probably with my Texas unicorn mantis walking around this time  Following is the detail

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

_RE: TAMU Insect Collection open house, January 12, 2008_

&gt;

&gt; Dear Colleagues:

&gt;

&gt; You are cordially invited to the annual "open house" of the Texas A&amp;M

&gt; University Insect Collection to meet with others who share an interest

&gt; in the study of Texas insects. This is the 20th consecutive annual

&gt; meeting, and we hope to have another excellent gathering this year.

&gt; Each

&gt; year our meeting attracts a diverse group of people - professional and

&gt; amateur - with a broad range of interests. There's no formal program,

&gt; but it will be a chance to showoff new curiosities, catch up on the

&gt; past

&gt; year's news and collecting stories. Please feel free to invite

&gt; newcomers

&gt; who share our interest.

&gt;

&gt; The event will be on Saturday, January 12th. The entire day will be

&gt; spent at the Minnie Belle Heep Building (a.k.a., "the Heep Center")

&gt; [see link to map below]. Starting time will be around 9 to 10 AM.

&gt; Meeting areas will be available on the 2nd floor of the atrium

&gt; adjacent

&gt; to the TAMU Insect Collection rooms (Room 216). Lunch will be on your

&gt; own. The atrium meeting areas and the Texas A&amp;M University Insect

&gt; Collection will be open for the remainder of the afternoon.

&gt;

&gt; Parking will be available in lot no. 67 on the east side of the

&gt; building. No special permit is required for parking on Saturday.

&gt;

&gt; All collections will be open for browsing as usual. If any of you

&gt; would

&gt; like uninterrupted "quality time" working in the collections, I

&gt; suggest

&gt; you arrive a day early or stay a day late. Please let me know in

&gt; advance, and I will make arrangements for collection access on Friday

&gt; evening and/or the following Sunday morning.

&gt;

&gt; Spread the word. Hope to see you on the 12th!

&gt;

&gt; Sincerely,

&gt;

&gt;

&gt; Edward G. Riley

&gt; Associate Curator

&gt; office: (979) 845-9711

&gt; e-mail: [email protected]

&gt; Map: http://insects.tamu.edu/maps/heep_map.html

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

&gt; Edward G. Riley

&gt; Associate Curator

&gt; Department of Entomology

&gt; Texas A&amp;M University

&gt; College Station, TEXAS 77843-2475

&gt; Phone: (979) 845-9711

&gt; FAX: (979) 845-6305

&gt; E-mail: [email protected]

&gt; visit TIARA: http://www.csdl.tamu.edu/tiara/

&gt;

&gt; ======================================

&gt; To unsubscribe, send the message SIGNOFF TX-BUTTERFLY to

&gt; [email protected]

&gt; To change to the daily digest, send the message SET TX-BUTTERFLY

&gt; DIGEST to

&gt; [email protected]

&gt; TX-BUTTERFLY archives: &lt;http://listserv.uh.edu/archives/tx-

&gt; butterfly.html&gt;

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## darkspeed (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats just a few hours from me... but sadly I will be out of the country at that time.

Nevertheless thanks for the invite Yen!

Thats not too far from Mantida either. I'll let her know.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 3, 2008)

and thats just 24 hours from me-.-


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Jan 4, 2008)

yep only 3 hours for me, in my F16.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 4, 2008)

Matthewtinnion said:


> yep only 3 hours for me, in my F16.


doh &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2008)

Matthewtinnion said:


> yep only 3 hours for me, in my F16.


It will take me about 70 minutes with my CRV or probably one and half hour with my Odyssey  yeah i am a Honda fans :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww bummer... think i found this link after all, was thinking that it is on the general section.... my famous memory :lol: 

Anyway, here is the link for the photo taken in TAMU at College Station, TX

http://www.usamantis.com/TAMU08MTD.html


----------



## joossa (Jan 15, 2008)

EDIT: Sorry wrong thread.


----------

